# جهاز التحكم عن بعد



## akram769 (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اريد ان اعرف طريقة صنع جهاز تحكم عن بعد لطائره لاسلكيه 

شرائه سهل ولكنى لن اشعر بمتعة الابداع ان فعلت هذا 

فارجوكم الطريقه مع قليل من التوضيح 

والسلام عليكم​


----------



## akram769 (14 يونيو 2010)

اين انتم يا مهندسين

يا مشرفين المنتدى


----------



## عبدو الرحمن (22 يونيو 2010)

اخي انا مدمن طائرات تحكم عن بعد وصدقني مهما كنت فنيا تقنيا ومهندس بارع 
لن يمكنك ذالك لعدم توافر بعض القطع الاساسية وهذة القطع لازم تجبها بمجموعة دوائرها من ريموت 
يبقي تشترية افضل ويمكنك شرائه من التوكيل بتاعة في مدينة نصر لو انت من جمهورية مصر العربية 
لان غيرك كثيييييييييييييييييييييييييرون حاولو وفشلو لعدم توافر القطع وعدم التوافر هذا مقصود لجعلك تشتري الريموت بدل من صنعة 
وتقبل مروري


----------



## akram769 (22 يونيو 2010)

اولا شكرك على مرورك عشان انت الوحيد الى عبرتنى فى المنتدى ده :68::68::68:

ثانيا : انا كنت اعرف ناس عملوها وكتير بس الموضوع ده مكانش فى دماغى ساعتها 

وللاسف مش قادر اوصلهم دلوقتى 

ثالثا : كل الادوات والمواد المطلوبه لصنع اى جهاز الكترونى موجوده فى مركز سوزان مبارك الاستكشافى للعلوم 

الحكومه كتر خيرها بتساعد الموهوبين على الابداع 

بس انا عايز اول الخيط او الفكره 

وياريت حد يساعدنى​


----------



## عبدو الرحمن (22 يونيو 2010)

طب ممكن تضيفني علي الاميل وانا افيدك وتفيدني اوك 
[email protected] 
هستناك تضيفني


----------



## akram769 (22 يونيو 2010)

دا انا ليا الشرف


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز يمكنك أخذ الليزر (الأشعة تحت الحمراء ) الموجود في الريموت (أي ريموت) ويمكنك أخذ جهاز الإرسال من التلفاز التالف أو الرسيفر أو الدش التالف ستجده أيضا مكون من ليزر أشعة تحت الحمراء .. ولكن لا أعرف كيف ستضعها على المحرك .. هذا والله أعلم


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

وإذا اكتشفت شي سأخبركم وأفيدكم بإذن الله


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

وإذا اكتشف أحدكم شي بليخبرنا أول بأول


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

من أراد أن يستفيد ويفيد يمكنه أخذ ايميلي على الخاص


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

نفع الله بعلمكم . وسدد خطاكم


----------



## التنين1 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 

حقيقي انا اعجبت بحماستك ونشاء الله موعوعي يكون فيه الفائده
لصنع الريموت كنترول لابد ان تفهم عدة اشياء
اولاً : ان تثق في قدراتك
ثانيا :ان تكون ذا درايه عاليه بالالكترونات مثل / المقاومه / الدايود/الترانزستور/المكثف / الملف
المرسل :-
سوف ابدء شرحي بتجربه بسيطه علي سطح ماء مستقر "هادئ" والان القي بحجر صغير في الماء و انظر ماذا سيحدث
نعم لقد صنعت دوائر يذداد حجمها كلما بتعدت عن نقطة الاصل حتي تتلاشي و هذا ما يعرف "بالموجات " و الان نقوم بنفس التجربه االسابقه ولكن هذه المره قم برمي حجر اكبر و انظر ماسيحدث
كذلك هو الحال مع المرسل فبعد تركيب الادائرة الكهربية و التي تتكون من ملف و ترانزستور وماقاومات 
ببث مايعرف بالموجات
المستقبل :-
اما المستقبل و باختصار شديد يعمل علي ما يعرف بالتوافقيه
اي ان الموجات التي يرسلها المرسل تكون متوافقه علي ما يستقبله المستقبل وذلك عن طريق مايعرف بالدايود المتغير و الذي يكون ضمن دائرة المرسل و المستقبل معاُ 
اتمني ان تكون الفكره البسيطه قد وضحت 
وهذا ايميلي "[email protected]" اي خدمه انشاء الله و لتبادل الخبرات ايضاً


----------



## nabil87 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

good


----------



## asd_babl (29 نوفمبر 2011)

حاول شرائه احسن الك وفه منها طريقة الصنع والعمل


----------

